# Whodunnit... Observation Test!!



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2008)

Hold it! Watch carefully... things aren't as they seem... as this film moves on there are 21 changes that take place... can you spot them ... stop the film at the 1:54 mark and go back and watch again... then see the rest... 
[yt]ubNF9QNEQLA[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 28, 2008)

Good Lord!  I consider myself to have better than usual acuity when it comes to observing my environment.  After all, it's one of the martial aspects of the martial arts to be aware of what is around you and what is happening.

I saw a small number of the things that were changed in the scene but pitifully few .


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Good Lord!  I consider myself to have better than usual acuity when it comes to observing my environment.  After all, it's one of the martial aspects of the martial arts to be aware of what is around you and what is happening.
> 
> I saw a small number of the things that were changed in the scene but pitifully few .


Ya the only thing I noticed was the butler holding a candlestick instead of a rolling pin and the knight behind the maid was suddenly there ... but beyond that... well I think I'm a dead man if the scenario was changed.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2008)

yea I got the candle stick and the knight but that was all. Man I really tought Ido better.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Less than half the things for me as well.  That's a very smooth team of individuals doing that without stopping the taping of the commercial.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 29, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> yea I got the candle stick and the knight but that was all. Man I really thought I do better.


Something to think about that's for sure.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 29, 2008)

I only noticed two changes, the flowers and the clock on the floor. *sigh* Can I blame it on not enough coffee yet this morning? Please?


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 29, 2008)

boy I'm an idjit. I was focusing on the knight so much I really didn't notice any of the other changes!


----------

